# Combating Mosquitoes



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If you're prepared for zombies, you're prepared for anything.
Go for head shots. Double tap with 9mm or larger.

I hate DEET, but it works. Usually spray my outer shirt and cap. Wear long sleeves, socks, pants.

Camp in a breezy spot. Grass is bad, standing water is bad.


I wouldn't say our skeeters are as big as Alaska mosquitos, but they can be a pain.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I recommend not getting too cute. No organic bug spray - use chemicals. Specifically, as high of a concentration of Deet as you can find. Headnets if they're particularly bad. Find as much breeze as you can. And long sleeves and pants.

Also, bring big tents. Things are a lot more pleasant if you can get everyone hanging out inside a screen enclosure.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> If you're prepared for zombies, you're prepared for anything.
> Go for head shots. Double tap with 9mm or larger.
> 
> I hate DEET, but it works. Usually spray my outer shirt and cap. Wear long sleeves, socks, pants.
> ...


DEET you bet, and not a measly 25%, we're talking as much as you can tolerate (wash off after use and before getting into down bags)


----------



## mm1234 (Jul 11, 2019)

craven_morhead said:


> I recommend not getting too cute. No organic bug spray - use chemicals. Specifically, as high of a concentration of Deet as you can find. Headnets if they're particularly bad. Find as much breeze as you can. And long sleeves and pants.
> 
> Also, bring big tents. Things are a lot more pleasant if you can get everyone hanging out inside a screen enclosure.


Does mesh netting work? Any recommendations on big tents or mesh netting for the social areas? Do those fire logs that repel mosquitoes work?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never had any luck with those fire logs. 
If it's warm enough for mosquitos, it's probably too warm for a fire. Bring a candle/fire or a propane firepit for ambience.

The big mesh bug screen tents do work for both skeeters and yellowjackets.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

The mesh netting works, particularly if you can create an air gap between the netting and your skin. For example, a big sun hat with a mesh net over it works better than a stocking cap.

I have a big family tent - it's either the Kingdom 6 or Kingdom 8 from REI. Plenty of space for the family to sleep, and we can push bags aside and setup camp chairs during the day if we need to.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

My combo is permethrin on everything you might want to treat, clothes, hats, tents; then picaridin, I've switched from deet, picaridin doesn't have the stickiness and doesn't eat plastics, smells better, I think works just fine; and finally thermacells work wonders. A pack of headnets from amazon for folks too.


----------



## 81939 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bens 100% deet works well but for god's sake don't put it directly on your skin. Bug nets and thick canvas outer layers work well. I've heard good things about these things:









Elite Original Bug Shirt


Original Bug Shirt Company - The Elite Bug Shirt The Elite Bug Shirt is our most versatile and most popular mosquito protection. Not just mosquito clothing, but protection from all biting insects, including: black flies, deer flies and horse flies. Quick dry nylon combined with comfortable...




www.boundarywaterscatalog.com





A strict tent door policy is a must. Pee bucket/container to avoid in and out during the night.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Permethrin on clothes and Picaridin on skin, full bug suit at the ready as well.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I try not to go on those rivers during bug season....job done.

That said...as everyone has mentioned... bug net clothing and some heavy duty bug spray. I have a Big Agnes Deep Creek Bug House that hangs underneath a wing and supplies some relief. Definitely bring a well ventilated tent...its a life saver. Even better if it has room for a camp chair or two.

But yeah...I personally try to avoid the really buggy runs these days. There is almost always something else to go run.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Trying to convert a deeter is like trying to convert a politician but it bears repeating:


Riverwild said:


> Permethrin on clothes and Picaridin on skin.





Osprey said:


> My combo is permethrin on everything you might want to treat, clothes, hats, tents; then picaridin, I've switched from deet, picaridin doesn't have the stickiness and doesn't eat plastics, smells better, I think works just fine


Unless I'm rafting the bayou, I'm long done with deet. And if I catch you spraying deet upwind of my boat I'm gonna feed a crawdad an espresso bean and throw it in your sleeping bag.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

I live in Montana and work in Alaska and use these frequently. Slap it on at the beginning of the day and your done! Good natural product, no DEET AND you get a little shot of vitamins to boot.

You do have to put it on at least 2-3 hrs in advance for it to work and I don't know is how well it will work if it gets wet so bring extra. That's the other nice thing about it they are very lightweight and don't take up much space. Usually carry about a dozen in my first aid kit. 

Beats rolling in the MUD.
AgraCo's Mosquito Patches are Non-Toxic & Offer 36 Hours Protection


----------



## 81939 (Jun 16, 2020)

It's my understanding that permethrin kills mosquitoes and ticks via direct contact and isn't intended to be used as a repellant.

There are some scientific unknowns considering the long term health effects of chronic Permethrin exposure so really a matter of personal comfort. It's highly toxic to fish and bees, apparently which makes me skeptical. I personally avoid the stuff and am very careful about application of deet.



https://www.caymanchem.com/msdss/23821m.pdf


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

that data sheet appears to be for a 100% concentration, the stuff you spray on clothes is 0.5%. I don't think I'm going to get chronic exposure from the few days I need it on Deso a year, but like you said, with any of these people can make their own decisions. 









Repellent-Treated Clothing | US EPA


EPA regulates the pesticide permethrin to pre-treat clothing. We evaluate the safety and effectiveness of such insecticide uses, by exposure scenarios and risk assessment. Read and follow the label directions for use of permethrin-treated clothing.




www.epa.gov




.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

Permethrin is the way to go. Works best with cotton but it also works on synthetics. Permethrin at sub lethal doses irritates the mosquito and thus are less likely to stay and bite... Very under rated in the US but very important in the control of Malaria world wide. I'd spray/treat socks, pants, shirts (long sleeve are best) bug suit, tent and screen. I prefer the spray bottle of the Sawyer clothing soak. Spray clothes, roll them up and place in a bag for an hour or two then remove and let air dry. Usually effective for 7 hot washes. I usually wear cotton at camp and that is where mosquitoes seem to be the worst.

also having a place to "hide" from the mosquitoes is nice. you will use your tent a bit more and a screen tent is nice if there is room.

also - an electric bug zapper makes killing them a bit more fun, especially if kids are around...


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

A perfect excuse to enjoy a good cigar, or a light aromatic Cavendish in a P-lip Peterson meerschaum pipe. Captain Black is my choice. If you run out of cigars, do not despair! You can chew up the butt of the last cigar you smoked and spread the juices over you. Cover every surface. Nicotine kills the little varmints, and they know it. (They aren't _THAT_ stupid!) The skeets that avoid you will congregate around friendlier targets until they can't be seen for the crowd. And yes, I have done it. Extreme circumstances call for extreme measures. If your spouse kicks you out of the tent, the skeets will stay away from you while a couple of them sing light opera to her all night long inside the tent. Good luck.
Note from Alaska: "The ladies here have the strangest lotion or perfume ... they call it ... "Cutters."
Skin-So-Soft works, but ma-an, it _STINKS_!


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

James West Davidson and John Rugge have an excellent chapter on dealing with skeets while crossing the great Canadian shield. The book is "The Complete Wilderness Paddler." Worth it for the humor in this chapter alone.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with "Thermacell" type defense systems? We've always been curious about those.


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Down River Equipment said:


> Does anyone have any experience with "Thermacell" type defense systems? We've always been curious about those.


I bought two Thermacells for a Deso trip a few years ago. But amazingly we only saw one mosquito the whole trip. So, dollars well spent or just lucky. Didn't use them so sorry can't vouch for their efficacy.


----------



## fishnut (Jun 28, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> If you're prepared for zombies, you're prepared for anything.
> Go for head shots. Double tap with 9mm or larger.
> 
> I hate DEET, but it works. Usually spray my outer shirt and cap. Wear long sleeves, socks, pants.
> ...


12ga. shotgun shells loaded with table salt, not efficient but fun!🤣


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I got one of the Thermacell Lanterns that have the little Butane cylinders and the thermacell pads before a Deso trip in 2016. They claim there is a 15ft circle of projection from the lantern but at least for Deso levels of bugs it didn't really make that big of a dent. I think its more like 2-4 feet...so basically a person sized bubble. Not 100% effective either...still bugs that ignored it. I brought a citronella candle and that was about the same. I've used the mosquito coils and they are about the same too.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

bugshirt.com

next question.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

fishnut said:


> 12ga. shotgun shells loaded with table salt, not efficient but fun!🤣


Which campsite are you taking....


----------



## fishnut (Jun 28, 2010)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Which campsite are you taking....


The one next to you! I'll load some extras for you.


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a new-in-box Thermacell unit, the hand held version, that claims a 15 x 15' protection zone from mosquitos. I fully appreciate that that's very likely advertising puffery, but I suspect it'd still offer some protection at close quarters. I also have 3 boxes of refills for the unit, all purchased last year for a trip but never used. FREE to the first claimant, you pick up/meet in the Denver metro area or pay for shipping in the lower 48. I just don't see ever using it now and don't want to hassle with e-bay, etc. and I hate to see it go to waste. 

First to say he/she agrees to meet or pay for shipping takes it. Thanks!

-Tom


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

A cap full of vinegar a day keeps the mosquitoes at bay.......🐴


----------



## mm1234 (Jul 11, 2019)

Tom Pierce said:


> I have a new-in-box Thermacell unit, the hand held version, that claims a 15 x 15' protection zone from mosquitos. I fully appreciate that that's very likely advertising puffery, but I suspect it'd still offer some protection at close quarters. I also have 3 boxes of refills for the unit, all purchased last year for a trip but never used. FREE to the first claimant, you pick up/meet in the Denver metro area or pay for shipping in the lower 48. I just don't see ever using it now and don't want to hassle with e-bay, etc. and I hate to see it go to waste.
> 
> First to say he/she agrees to meet or pay for shipping takes it. Thanks!
> 
> -Tom


I sent PM. Thanks!!


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

mm1234 said:


> I sent PM. Thanks!!


We have a winner!


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

There’s mosquitoes in Montana? I have been to bad places- Boundary Waters, Lake Wenatchee- MT does not even come close. That being said, I am allergic to DEET - I use a bug repellent I make myself with vodka. Just soak all those plants that skeeters don’t like in cheap vodka for 3 months. Strain it and put in a spray bottle. If it doesn’t work you just drink it til you don’t care.


----------



## AlecMcD (Apr 21, 2021)

The mosquitoes up by Glacier are THE gnarliest, persistent little &!#$ %#'s I've ever encountered in my life. By the end of it, we had to immediately run outside the camper and cover our bare skin (I know, I know) from head to toe in Permethrin, followed by DEET and once the sun went down and we were no longer moving we had to cover every inch of skin with multiple layers. Not fun in 90° weather. Absolutely flippin relentless. I bet this year will be a little better due to lack of precipitation


----------



## DarrylH (Mar 10, 2015)

Mosquito abatement...I spotted this low-tech idea...it spawned all kinds of ideas. Cordless fans by Makita, Milwaukee, Dewalt...or...cart a generator and plug in fans all around your camp.








*A Low-Tech Mosquito Deterrent*

My war story: A high water, spring Deso trip permanently altered my psyche. NOTHING stopped the _#_@%'s - I reeked of Deet and every other kind of spray - I'll never rig at Sand Wash again...ever. I had nightmares sleeping in the screen tent...those little bounders were buzzing outside the screen, conspiring how to get at me. The next night, 25 miles downriver and finally free of the mosquito's, I counted 72 bites in one ankle...even though I'd been wearing thick socks while rigging...


----------



## co_biscuit (Feb 13, 2016)

Upvote for the fan. I have a small battery powered fan with a clip instead of a flat base and clip it to my camp chair to keep them from swarming my head. Works for times when they’re out but not swarming.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Revenge! Hold a sweaty arm with NO repellant up to the skeeter netting until the little barstids are in a screaming frenzy. Watch carefully, and when one sticks her proboscis thru the netting, grab it and yank the little bugger through.


----------



## ScarecrowPlayboy (Jun 15, 2020)

It's my experience that permethrin doesn't really work to deter mosquitoes on synthetic or synthetic blend clothing. I've been watching them land on my treated clothes all summer and bite. I won't waste my time or money on the stuff again unless I am really worried about ticks that do really avoid it.

We also always try and use picardin first, but it's for sure not as effective as DEET and sometimes the mosquitoes will start feasting on your picardin covered skin.

You pretty much need some DEET as a backup.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just cause iam allways buying shite....the thermocell deal like a stove, in my backyard right next to me on a table reaking of toxicness ...did not much to keep them away. Was bummed cause I have a house full of girls that get very upset about biting insects. Could have been operator error but was a brand new unit and I followed directions so...


----------

